# RCI Exchange



## chicagosfinest1 (Dec 31, 2016)

I thought there was a place on here that Tuggers could post their successful trades into DVC through RCI?  They included the date they started the search and what they received etc?  I have not seen on RCI much DVC availability lately at all.  I started a search in July for 2017 beginning the end of the month of March through October of 2017 (very open).  What do you think my odds of success are?  Thanks!


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 31, 2016)

That is a sticky at the top of the Sightings and Distressed Forum, which is right below the TUG Lounge forum.


----------



## chicagosfinest1 (Dec 31, 2016)

Found it thanks much


----------



## bendadin (Dec 31, 2016)

I kept matching for the late March at SSR. I may have even made an end of April match.  I finally called them last week and had them move my dates so I would stop matching. lol


----------



## bnoble (Jan 1, 2017)

chicagosfinest1 said:


> I started a search in July for 2017 beginning the end of the month of March through October of 2017 (very open).  What do you think my odds of success are?


It depends on a couple of more things. What size unit are you searching for, and which resorts did you include in your search?

If you are looking for a 2BR, your odds of success are zero. There have been no 2BRs deposited for nearly two years now.
If you are only willing to take a near-park resort, your odds are only slightly better than zero. Most deposits have come from SSR, OKW, and AKV, in that order. Even AKV is relatively rare these days.


----------



## chicagosfinest1 (Jan 1, 2017)

Thanks I am searching for a 1 bedroom and I'm open to any of the resorts.  Hopefully I will get something soon.....


----------



## bnoble (Jan 1, 2017)

With a months-wide search, being willing to take any 1BR, I think your chances are very very good, assuming you have sufficient TPU assigned to your search (or you are using a mini-system portal).


----------



## chicagosfinest1 (Jan 3, 2017)

I have Wyndham points that I am using for my search so not sure about TPU. Thanks


----------



## bnoble (Jan 4, 2017)

Then you can easily find out how many points it will take---any 1BR in Orlando for the same check-in dates will be the same cost.


----------



## Member26 (Jan 20, 2017)

We own through HGVC and put in for a DVC trade for last Oct 31-for a seven day stay.  Nothing came through. We stayed at another resort. We now have another search for the week of Oct 28-Nov 4.  In the past, we had no trouble getting an exchange during this time frame.  Has something changed which makes it more difficult?  Thank you for any guidance you might offer.


----------



## icydog (Jan 21, 2017)

That's always a difficult timeframe at Walt Disney World.  The Food and Wine Festival at Epcot is in full swing, and then there's Disney's Not So Scary Halloween Event at the Magic Kingdom. I checked availability on the DVC Member website and many of the resorts are sold out for those dates.


----------



## bnoble (Jan 21, 2017)

Member26 said:


> In the past, we had no trouble getting an exchange during this time frame


How long ago did you get this confirmation? What sizes and resorts are you searching for? Starting around November 2014, DVC significantly changed the way they deposit weeks. Now, units are typically deposited no more than four months prior to use, and typically even closer in. That gives Members much longer to book inventory that is in high demand internally. Since then, there have been no reported 2BR deposits, and nearly all the 1BRs have been at SSR, with some OKW and AKV, and maybe a handful of the others.

The absolute busiest periods for DVC are:

_The "extemely" high demand times during that quarter are the Thurs before Columbus Day to the second weekend after Columbus Day; the Wine & Dine Race weekend in first part of Nov; the weekend in mid-Nov when Food & Wine ends; the Tues through Friday of Thanksgiving week; the first week of December (and including the last one or two days of Nov if Dec 1 is a Monday or Tuesday); second week of Dec; Dec 23 through Jan 1; and marathon weekend in Jan._​The week you are looking for is the one that runs into the Wine & Dine half marathon, so it's a tough exchange even for a 1BR at SSR. You will need a well-aged search and some luck. If you could move your search to include the week before, that would help.


----------



## Member26 (Jan 23, 2017)

bnoble said:


> How long ago did you get this confirmation? What sizes and resorts are you searching for? Starting around November 2014, DVC significantly changed the way they deposit weeks. Now, units are typically deposited no more than four months prior to use, and typically even closer in. That gives Members much longer to book inventory that is in high demand internally. Since then, there have been no reported 2BR deposits, and nearly all the 1BRs have been at SSR, with some OKW and AKV, and maybe a handful of the others.
> 
> The absolute busiest periods for DVC are:
> 
> _The "extemely" high demand times during that quarter are the Thurs before Columbus Day to the second weekend after Columbus Day; the Wine & Dine Race weekend in first part of Nov; the weekend in mid-Nov when Food & Wine ends; the Tues through Friday of Thanksgiving week; the first week of December (and including the last one or two days of Nov if Dec 1 is a Monday or Tuesday); second week of Dec; Dec 23 through Jan 1; and marathon weekend in Jan._​The week you are looking for is the one that runs into the Wine & Dine half marathon, so it's a tough exchange even for a 1BR at SSR. You will need a well-aged search and some luck. If you could move your search to include the week before, that would help.


----------



## Member26 (Jan 23, 2017)

Thank you so much for the information!  
We last stayed at the SSR during the week of July 10-17, 2015.  We are willing to take a 1 bedroom with ANY of the DVC.  We hoped to go during the 
time frame we selected, but you are most likely correct.  I will try to move our dates around to see if we have any luck.  This past October, we were able to enjoy the Mickey's Not So Scary AND then before we left, Disney has the Christmas decorations up!! So beautiful!  It was like a two - for -one experience! 
Thank you again!


----------



## Member26 (Jan 23, 2017)

Also, I meant to include, the RCI rep I spoke with recently, said if we had not received anything by April, I should book outside of DVC.  Is this a true reflection of your experiences?  Thank you!


----------



## icydog (Jan 23, 2017)

Member26 said:


> Also, I meant to include, the RCI rep I spoke with recently, said if we had not received anything by April, I should book outside of DVC.  Is this a true reflection of your experiences?  Thank you!


Well you could rent from an owner, ahem, but it would cost you too much I'm sure. Disney's Old Key West Resort would be 174 points but even at $12 a point you would need to get up $2088. If you want, you can check Disney Vacation Club trade Forums at other sites as well.  Sometimes you'll find a desperate owner willing to rent for $10 a point.  

So my answer to your question is to: Definitely get something else that's nice for your stay using your Wyndham points--- like Bonnet Creek for instance!


----------



## Member26 (Jan 24, 2017)

icydog said:


> That's always a difficult timeframe at Walt Disney World.  The Food and Wine Festival at Epcot is in full swing, and then there's Disney's Not So Scary Halloween Event at the Magic Kingdom. I checked availability on the DVC Member website and many of the resorts are sold out for those dates.


----------



## Member26 (Jan 24, 2017)

I cannot tell you HOW much I APPRECIATE you letting me know this!    Last year the RCI reps had me calling them EVERYDAY FOR 2 months- saying I "might" get something through the points side or last minute.  I got to know some of them well!  We ended up staying in Vacation Village on Parkway-we could not get into the HGVC where we own, as it was all full. THANK YOU, THANK YOU!  It is good to have contact with an owner  actually accessing the progression of availability.


----------



## elaine (Jan 24, 2017)

Deposits for DVC come in at about 5-6 mths out and sometimes even at the 3-4 mth mark. By then, as you found out, other resorts are booked up. So, for a specific week, or food and wine, christmas, easter, I would say just book Bonnet Creek. But, summer is low season for Orlando. You will definitely get a match for a 1 BR SSR at least in late summer, IMHO. Last year, there were a number sitting in inventory for days. Aug came in late May/early June. I would guess you would get a May match in the next month or so.
Availability thru DVC is different than RCI. They do not correlate.


----------



## Member26 (Jan 24, 2017)

Thank you for the information.


----------



## timesharemom22 (Jan 27, 2017)

I can't see the sightings forum either. I'm new here. Do I need to hit a certain count on posts before I can see it?


----------



## Pro (Jan 27, 2017)

timesharemom22 said:


> I can't see the sightings forum either. I'm new here. Do I need to hit a certain count on posts before I can see it?


You need to be a TUG member to see it.  That is a members only area.


----------



## timesharemom22 (Jan 27, 2017)

Pro said:


> You need to be a TUG member to see it.  That is a members only area.



How do I become a Tug member? Is it different from creating an account (which I already made)?


----------



## timesharemom22 (Jan 27, 2017)

I just paid for the membership, $15, but it still doesnt let me view it.


----------



## Pro (Jan 27, 2017)

timesharemom22 said:


> I just paid for the membership, $15, but it still doesnt let me view it.


You have to log in as a TUG member using your TUG member account.  You are still showing up on the boards as a guest.


----------



## hekela1206 (May 10, 2017)

bendadin said:


> I kept matching for the late March at SSR. I may have even made an end of April match.  I finally called them last week and had them move my dates so I would stop matching. lol



Do you not like going to SSR? I am trying to use RCI now to trade for Oct 2018.... and unfamiliar with the best resorts...


----------



## DeniseM (May 10, 2017)

[Redacted - misread the name of the resort.]


----------



## hekela1206 (May 10, 2017)

Ahhh I thought she meant she kept getting results for Saratoga Springs Resort at Disney!


----------



## DeniseM (May 10, 2017)

You are right - I misread the abbreviation!


----------



## bendadin (May 10, 2017)

hekela1206 said:


> Do you not like going to SSR? I am trying to use RCI now to trade for Oct 2018.... and unfamiliar with the best resorts...



Well, SSR is fine. It is a deluxe resort. Transportation is longer because it is a bit out of the way. We've stayed at the last bus stop and the first bus stop. It took 15 minutes on the bus from our stop to Chelonia Parkway (where Wyndham Bonnet Creek is located.) My new plan will be to stay there (since we have annual passes) and drive the mile to Hollywood Studios and use the Express Transportation for hopping. This will not only save money, but it will save time.

You might not even need an OGS for SSR. I see availability (Wyndham portal) in late August/early September for SSR. This is the latest deposit that I've seen. I think that they key is to set up searches and let them age unless you are trying for a prime week. Even so, Easter was commonly available on RCI.


----------



## hekela1206 (May 10, 2017)

Thanks! I already have my search in with RCI for oct 2018.


----------



## paxsarah (May 10, 2017)

bendadin said:


> Well, SSR is fine. It is a deluxe resort. Transportation is longer because it is a bit out of the way. We've stayed at the last bus stop and the first bus stop. It took 15 minutes on the bus from our stop to Chelonia Parkway (where Wyndham Bonnet Creek is located.) My new plan will be to stay there (since we have annual passes) and drive the mile to Hollywood Studios and use the Express Transportation for hopping. This will not only save money, but it will save time.



Do you mean parking/starting at HS no matter what park you plan to visit first? We could never do that because we rope drop almost every park day. But I can see how that might work for later arrivers. HS does seem to have the most navigable parking situation, at least until its new lands open.


----------



## bendadin (May 16, 2017)

paxsarah said:


> Do you mean parking/starting at HS no matter what park you plan to visit first? We could never do that because we rope drop almost every park day. But I can see how that might work for later arrivers. HS does seem to have the most navigable parking situation, at least until its new lands open.



I am lucky to get my kids to one rope drop per trip. At least with HS, you aren't at a disadvantage by driving. Everybody gets stuck in traffic.


----------

